# young guy looking for career advice



## Matt J Leppek (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a love for cutting wood and just about anything chainsaw related. I'm going to be a senior this year, and I'm curious as to what colleges I could go to and for what. Go to college for small engine repair and work at a dealership, maybe get my own dealership going someday? Is there some sort of tradeschool to learn tree service related things, or teach you how to climb and how to cut while your climbing? Or if I would be better off getting a job with a tree service and learn that way? If I did get work at/own a dealership id still like to run a saw and be out in the woods as much as possible. What other options could I do on the side of a dealership? Any thoughts or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ch woodchuck (Aug 4, 2012)

International Society of Arboriculture


Like the outdoors...Well.... start with an established tree service.Money won't be the best.The object is experience.Check out ''professional credentials.Get you started in the right direction..Education+experience is the key...

cheers


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks for the info on that, if i become an ISA member, will it help me land a job with a tree service? and im not sure if i want to be in a tree service, or work on saws full time. im fascinated with what stumpys customs does, and being an imaginative person, it feels like id enjoy that more. but also when im out in the woods, theres no other place id rather be. aghhh


----------



## chief116 (Aug 5, 2012)

Being an ISA member won't do anything to land you a job. 

The only school i am familiar with is UMASS amherst's Stockbridge school. 2 year program gets you an associates degree and a pretty good understanding of trees. I'm sure theres something closer to you that will be a good fit.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Aug 6, 2012)

ACRTinc Urban Tree Worker at Job Corps , Complete with a chance to take ISA CTW after three months or so Not the 18 months ISA would want + full set of gear and a JOB doing tree work. . Have one in Vermont,one in IL, two KY.,and a job corps in AR, out West in OR,
Get the Training and Career, Gear and a Job all for Free . Can't hurt to try 3 or 4 months


----------



## Incomplete (Aug 6, 2012)

Chainsaws are designed to cut wood: even if you only like to play/work with saws it is best to understand what they are used for and how, and most specifically what can happen to them in the field that would require someone to work on them. It's good to also have experience in the field of work that a potential client base is operating in, it gives you understanding of the people and their trade craft. And if you do start a service/dealership some day, you will know where they are coming from and they will have more respect for you too, especially if you keep photos in the store of you bucking down a behemoth beech, stuffing a chipper full of brush, or just a smiley shot of you and your buds on the job. 

Get a part time job with a reputable tree service, go full time in the summer for at least one summer or look into the ACRTinc possibility. Get some experience and see if it is something you would really enjoy. 

And remember this: your parents didn't get everything that you have enjoyed for the last 18 years on the first day of THEIR independence. One of the rules of business, and really life, is If You Can't Pay Cash, You Don't Need It.


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Aug 6, 2012)

Job Corps Tree said:


> ACRTinc Urban Tree Worker at Job Corps , Complete with a chance to take ISA CTW after three months or so Not the 18 months ISA would want + full set of gear and a JOB doing tree work. . Have one in Vermont,one in IL, two KY.,and a job corps in AR, out West in OR,
> Get the Training and Career, Gear and a Job all for Free . Can't hurt to try 3 or 4 months



Thank you for the info, definately worth my time seeing as it'll take 3-4months. Almost sounds to good to be true lol. Only thing that'll cost me is finding an appartment for 4months, and maybe more if I land a job.


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Aug 6, 2012)

Incomplete said:


> Chainsaws are designed to cut wood: even if you only like to play/work with saws it is best to understand what they are used for and how, and most specifically what can happen to them in the field that would require someone to work on them. It's good to also have experience in the field of work that a potential client base is operating in, it gives you understanding of the people and their trade craft. And if you do start a service/dealership some day, you will know where they are coming from and they will have more respect for you too, especially if you keep photos in the store of you bucking down a behemoth beech, stuffing a chipper full of brush, or just a smiley shot of you and your buds on the job.
> 
> Get a part time job with a reputable tree service, go full time in the summer for at least one summer or look into the ACRTinc possibility. Get some experience and see if it is something you would really enjoy.
> 
> And remember this: your parents didn't get everything that you have enjoyed for the last 18 years on the first day of THEIR independence. One of the rules of business, and really life, is If You Can't Pay Cash, You Don't Need It.




Very true! I still wanted to get the experience for myself, but I never thought of the respect I would earn for it


----------



## Zale (Aug 6, 2012)

The first thing you need to do is get rid of the white jacket and baby blue tie. Have you been watching reruns of Miami Vice? You wouldn't want that tie to get caught on a limb and drag you into a chipper. 

If you can do it, look into Jobs Corp.


----------



## Incomplete (Aug 6, 2012)

Zale said:


> The first thing you need to do is get rid of the white jacket and baby blue tie. Have you been watching reruns of Miami Vice? You wouldn't want that tie to get caught on a limb and drag you into a chipper.
> 
> If you can do it, look into Jobs Corp.



Boom! I new it wouldn't take long.


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Aug 6, 2012)

Zale said:


> The first thing you need to do is get rid of the white jacket and baby blue tie. Have you been watching reruns of Miami Vice? You wouldn't want that tie to get caught on a limb and drag you into a chipper.
> 
> If you can do it, look into Jobs Corp.



Hey! atleast im by a tree :hmm3grin2orange: And ill see what i can do there, sounds like a good experience if nothing else.


----------



## JDH logging (Aug 6, 2012)

asplundh has a very nice apprenticeship program its 4 years and you wil learn alot about everthing


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Aug 6, 2012)

JDH logging said:


> asplundh has a very nice apprenticeship program its 4 years and you wil learn alot about everthing



4 years is a long time, but its always an option, thanks


----------



## arborsoldier (Aug 23, 2012)

While Penn State has been in the limelight lately for bad reasons, they have a really good 2 year Forest Science program at their Mont Alto Campus which is very hands on chain saw, timber cruising, Urban Forestry class, forest measurment, felling and skidding, Forest Management and the such. It sets you up to move on to a 4 year program if you should want to. There is also a 2 year program at Pennsylvania College of Tec but I feel the Mont Alto program is better. 

I used to be a trainer recruiter so I became familiar with many different schools.

Other schools are Paul Smith's in NY as well as State University of NY (SUNY), Allegany College in Maryland with 2 year programs. There are others but thos are the ones I am familiar with.


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Sep 3, 2012)

arborsoldier said:


> While Penn State has been in the limelight lately for bad reasons, they have a really good 2 year Forest Science program at their Mont Alto Campus which is very hands on chain saw, timber cruising, Urban Forestry class, forest measurment, felling and skidding, Forest Management and the such. It sets you up to move on to a 4 year program if you should want to. There is also a 2 year program at Pennsylvania College of Tec but I feel the Mont Alto program is better.
> 
> I used to be a trainer recruiter so I became familiar with many different schools.
> 
> Other schools are Paul Smith's in NY as well as State University of NY (SUNY), Allegany College in Maryland with 2 year programs. There are others but thos are the ones I am familiar with.



thanks a lot, this is the big thing i was looking for, a university that offered something. will check into it!


----------



## Small Job Tim (Sep 14, 2012)

*Psc*

Hey man, 
Seriously consider Paul Smith's College located in the Adirondack mtns of upstate New York. I attended from 2002-2006 and would recommend the school to anyone interested in a variety of outdoor science fields. The school has a variety of fields in all aspects of forestry, including urban forest management with classes offered in tree climbing, cutting, pest control, business accounting, and even small engine repair. Check it out, I enjoyed the experience.


----------



## SquirrelMan (Oct 7, 2012)

Learn to tie a hangman's noose, it will come in handy when you are ready to get out of the industry...


----------



## B Harrison (Oct 7, 2012)

Incomplete said:


> Chainsaws are designed to cut wood: even if you only like to play/work with saws it is best to understand what they are used for and how, and most specifically what can happen to them in the field that would require someone to work on them. It's good to also have experience in the field of work that a potential client base is operating in, it gives you understanding of the people and their trade craft. And if you do start a service/dealership some day, you will know where they are coming from and they will have more respect for you too, especially if you keep photos in the store of you bucking down a behemoth beech, stuffing a chipper full of brush, or just a smiley shot of you and your buds on the job.
> 
> Get a part time job with a reputable tree service, go full time in the summer for at least one summer or look into the ACRTinc possibility. Get some experience and see if it is something you would really enjoy.
> 
> And remember this: your parents didn't get everything that you have enjoyed for the last 18 years on the first day of THEIR independence. One of the rules of business, and really life, is If You Can't Pay Cash, You Don't Need It.



I will add to this, save every penny you can from here on out. If you have plenty of money put back by the biggest things first. House, Truck, equipment, wife, because if you do it in the wrong order things aren't the same. Kidding, but prioritize. If you make a rock solid conservative plan and see it through, YOU will be OK. The hard part is seeing the plan through. If you want your own business some day try putting 50% of every dollar you make into a savings account. Don't spend it until you can work for yourself and need equipment. Or a house, the point is, if you can live on 50% of your income you can build a business and keep it healthy.


----------

